# kleine Netzwerkmacken

## utang

1. Problem Ich habe versucht mit nmap zu scannen und mitbekommen das er weder in meinem Netzwerk noch aus dem Netzwerk herraus scannt ...

```
nmap -sT 192.168.99.2

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-05-10 13:44 CEST

Failed to find interface ppp0 mentioned in /proc/net/route

QUITTING!

root@LIAN idide # cat /proc/net/route

Iface   Destination     Gateway         Flags   RefCnt  Use     Metric  Mask            MTU     Window  IRTT

ppp0    856205D9        00000000        0005    0       0       0       FFFFFFFF        0       0       0

eth1    0063A8C0        00000000        0001    0       0       0       00FFFFFF        0       0       0

eth0    0000A8C0        00000000        0001    0       0       0       0000FFFF        0       0       0

ppp0    00000000        856205D9        0003    0       0       0       00000000        0       0       0

```

2. Problem Ich wollte meinem win_XP Client eine Message schicken, aber da happerts auch ...

```
echo "LinuxWinPopUp" | smbclient -M 192.168.99.2

session request failed
```

kann es daran liegen das es unterschiedliche Plattformen sind, oder stimmen einfach die Filterregeln nicht?

wenn ich das bei mir versuche:

```
echo "LinuxWinPopUp" | smbclient -M 192.168.99.1

error connecting to 192.168.99.1:139 (Connection refused)

Error connecting to 192.168.99.1 (Connection refused)

Connection to 192.168.99.1 failed
```

 das ist ein Test vom router aus ein popup an sich selbst zu schiecken und wie es ausschaut kommt hier durch die FW-regeln nicht durch,nur bei dem client ist es merkwürdig ...

3. Problem In welchem Packet ist das Tool "netbios" enthalten, damit ich einen netbios namen herrausfinden kann ... nbtools scheint nicht das selbe zu sein ...l

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm poste doch mal den output von:

```
ifconfig -a
```

 und den output von

```
route -n
```

wenn ich dein  *Quote:*   

> root@LIAN idide # cat /proc/net/route 
> 
> Iface   Destination     Gateway         Flags   RefCnt  Use     Metric  Mask            MTU     Window  IRTT 
> 
> ppp0    856205D9        00000000        0005    0       0       0       FFFFFFFF        0       0       0 
> ...

 

richtig deute hast du irgendwo einen hund in den subnetmasks von eth0 und eth1 drinnen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

hmm,

```
ifconfig -a

Î: Fehler beim Auslesen der Schnittstelleninformation: Gerät nicht gefunden
```

die einzelen Interfaces kann ich auslesen ...

```
route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.5.98.133    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.99.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         217.5.98.133    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

3. Problem In welchem Packet ist das Tool "netbios" enthalten, damit ich einen netbios namen herrausfinden kann ... nbtools scheint nicht das selbe zu sein ...l

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *utang wrote:*   

> hmm,
> 
> ....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

setz mal die netmask von eth0 auf 255.255.255.0 sonst überdecken sich die netze von eth0 und eth1 und dein rechner routet nicht mehr wie gewollt. zu deinem 3. problem kann ich leider nicht beitragen. aber ich denke dein problem mit nmap hängt mit der überschneidung der netze zusammen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

nein hat nichts gebracht... die Daten für die vergabe im Interface zum Modem sind irrelevant ...

```
root@LIAN idide # nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

root@LIAN idide # /etc/init.d/iptables stop

 * Stopping firewall and saving iptables state...                                                                                  [ ok ]

root@LIAN idide # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing eth0 down...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

root@LIAN idide # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Bringing eth1 down...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth1 up...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

root@LIAN idide # /etc/init.d/iptables start

 * Loading iptables state and starting firewall...

 * Restoring iptables ruleset

 * Enabling forwarding for ipv4                                                                                                    [ ok ]

root@LIAN idide # ifconfig -a

Î: Fehler beim Auslesen der Schnittstelleninformation: Gerät nicht gefunden

root@LIAN idide # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:90:27:5A:44:C2

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.0  Bcast:192.168.255.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1357025 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1754240 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:2750 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:100

          RX bytes:658900849 (628.3 Mb)  TX bytes:437310783 (417.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0xe800 Speicher:d9202000-d9202038

```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *utang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@LIAN idide # ifconfig eth0
> 
> ...

 

achtung deine broadcast adresse ist noch falsch, die müsste dann auch noch 192.168.0.255 sein.

ja die daten sind solange irrelevant, solange sie kein routing betreffen. und mit deinen daten von zuvor kann es dir passieren, dass der kernel pakete für 192.168.0.x über das modem interface routen will und somit die ip nicht erreichen kann. bei mehreren interfaces (egal ob sie verwendet werden oder nicht) immer darauf achten, dass sich die subnetze nicht überschneiden. das gibt troubles beim routing.

mfg

masterofmagic

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

leider auch nicht ... ;/ 

```
root@LIAN iris-0.11 # nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

root@LIAN iris-0.11 # /etc/init.d/iptables stop

 * Stopping firewall and saving iptables state...                                                                           [ ok ]

root@LIAN iris-0.11 # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing eth0 down...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

root@LIAN iris-0.11 # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Bringing eth1 down...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth1 up...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

root@LIAN iris-0.11 # /etc/init.d/iptables start

 * Loading iptables state and starting firewall...

 * Restoring iptables ruleset

 * Enabling forwarding for ipv4                                                                                             [ ok ]

root@LIAN iris-0.11 # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:90:27:5A:44:C2

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.0  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1380267 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1780180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:2785 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:100

          RX bytes:662205214 (631.5 Mb)  TX bytes:451225654 (430.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0xe800 Speicher:d9202000-d9202038

root@LIAN iris-0.11 # nmap -v -sT celestine

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-05-10 17:27 CEST

Failed to find interface ppp0 mentioned in /proc/net/route

QUITTING!
```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm und was passiert wenn du ein nmap auf die ip von dem rechner celestine durchführst?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

bzw. gibt es unter /dev ein device das ppp0 heisst? bzw. mach mal ein ls -la ppp* unter /dev

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

```
cd /dev && ls -la ppp*

crw-------    1 root     root     108,   0 1970-01-01 01:00 ppp
```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm dann mach mal probehalber einen mach mal einen symlink namens /dev/ppp0 auf /dev/ppp mal sehen was dann passiert.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

```
ln -s /dev/ppp /dev/ppp0

root@LIAN dev # nmap -v -sT www.ccc.de

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-05-10 17:59 CEST

Failed to find interface ppp0 mentioned in /proc/net/route

QUITTING!

```

nein ...

----------

## utang

```
Failed to find interface ppp0 mentioned in /proc/net/route
```

nach dem ich am Kernel rumgespielt habe und mal das Modul "cls_fw" CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW

im Kernel unter  "Networking Option" ->"QoS and/or fair queueing" -> "Firewall Based classifier" geladen habe funktioniert es ...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *utang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to find interface ppp0 mentioned in /proc/net/route
> ```
> ...

 

das versteh ich nun nicht ganz warum man das brauchen sollte. welche kernelsource setzt du denn da ein? also bei den QoS sachen habe ich prinzipielle noch nie rumgefummelt.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## utang

das Problem trat bei mir im Kernel-2.4.20 und habe dann auf Kernel-2.4.21-rc2 gepatcht und in den QoS rumgefummelt und nun funzt das, frag mich nie wie ... bin aber erstmal froh das es geht =)

----------

